# Review: The Pioneer Woman Cooks: Recipes from an Accidental Country Girl



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Ree Drumond, or "Pioneer Woman," as she is known by many, started blogging in 2006, creating the award winning website www.thepioneerwoman.com. It is there she shares about her life on a working cattle ranch, which includes many of the recipes she makes for her friends and family.
 The author is not professionally trained, but that does not deter the large following she has. Readers seem to appreciate her step-by-step instructions, sense of humor, and laid back style.

Click here to read full review


----------

